# العملية قبل وبعد برج التقطير في المصافي



## khalid elnaji (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد المساعده في وصف العميلة التي تكون قبل وبعد وداخل عمود التقطير الجوي في مصفاة للبترول والعمليات التي تكون في الاجهزه المساعده له باللغه العربيه....................وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## امجد هاشم احمد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد مثال وطبقوا علية 1 الشعور بالمشكلة 2تحديد المشكلة 3جمع المعلومات عن المثال


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الموضوع وبالتوفيق .........
http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/energy/oil-refining5.htm


----------



## khalid elnaji (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي وسدد خطاك وادخلك جنته يارب


----------

